

Ask HN: Are you getting screwed? - dotmatrix

Say someone joined a  company at a very early stage, just when it secured its seed funding and there were only 6 employees. Today out of those 6 first employees there is only 1 more that has stuck around, meanwhile the company has grown to over 100 employees and has raised enormous amounts of funding and are planning to be very profitable.<p>Now say you have generated the company millions upon millions, have been an integral process in making this company the success it is today and you are not recognized nor promoted for your work, hired over and feed the left overs of those hired from the outside<p>Is it worth sticking around for 2 more years to let your options vest when you know the most you will ever  make is half a million to a million?<p>What would you do if you were this person? Is having a job alone good enough in this economy?
======
menloparkbum
_Is it worth sticking around for 2 more years to let your options vest when
you know the most you will ever make is half a million to a million?_

No, you probably won't make any money at all. Early stage employees get
screwed the hardest. You either want to be a founder or a "key hire" after the
company gets series A.

 _What would you do if you were this person?_

I left, twice. Was it the right decision both times? Yes.

 _Is having a job alone good enough in this economy?_

Well, that's a different story. Probably. It truly is a shitty job scene out
there right now. I can't tell if you hate your job or you're just bummed about
how the politics and finances have played out. It's probably worth locking in
something else before you quit.

------
tvon
> Is having a job alone good enough in this economy?

Don't leave unless you have something else lined up.

------
cpr
Absolutely. Keep the job, 9 to 5, and work on something on the side, waiting
for the vesting.

